# Automatic Notices



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2006)

I am finding that I am now getting automatic notices to any Topic I look at, and has someone post to it afterwards.  I am not hitting any 'notify' button.  Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Oct 2006)

Yes just happened to me.

Try looking at your profile then go to notifications and change the setting For some reason notify got turned on on mine


----------



## TN2IC (6 Oct 2006)

been doing this all day to me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Oct 2006)

Notices? Do you mean e-mail notification or something else?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2006)

email notifications.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2006)

It is happening in every Topic I visit and this one that I started.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Yes just happened to me.
> 
> Try looking at your profile then go to notifications and change the setting For some reason notify got turned on on mine



Interesting.  That seems to have been the problem here too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Oct 2006)

Every topic you visit, even those you haven't posted in?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2006)

Every Topic I visited, even if I didn't post.  I followed the advice above and checked my profile and the boxes for:

 Receive reply notification only for the first unread reply.
  Turn notification on when you post or reply to a topic.

had somehow become checked.  I unchecked them and don't seem to have that problem anymore......crosses fingers.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Oct 2006)

Very odd, please let me know if you see anything else unusual...


----------



## cplcaldwell (6 Oct 2006)

Same as George Wallace (above).

Have received only one.

Boxes now unchecked.


----------



## c.jacob (7 Oct 2006)

I just started getting them too.


----------



## muskrat89 (7 Oct 2006)

I too received a "Topic Reply" notification to a thread I had posted in - but never subscribed to...


----------



## Shamrock (7 Oct 2006)

Me three, twice now.

Bet we're all getting topic replies to this now, too.


----------



## GAP (7 Oct 2006)

Go to "Modify Profile" "Notifications and Email" settings, unclick the boxes. Something has caused them all to default to clicked and we are now getting notified.


----------



## karl28 (7 Oct 2006)

Same as George Wallace (above ) I had gotten two of those messages and than my last had a spot where I could just check yes or no to stop getting them I checked yes I didnt want them hope that was the right thing to do


----------



## aesop081 (7 Oct 2006)

Just started happenning to me as well


----------



## beach_bum (7 Oct 2006)

I'm getting them as well.


----------



## c.jacob (7 Oct 2006)

When I went to the E-mail and notifications part of the profile options.  The second block had a list of topics on it.  I checked off all the boxes and clicked unsubscribe.  I haven't had anything since.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2006)

Well, I went into my Profile yesterday and unchecked the boxes in the 'Notifications and Email' portion.  All seemed to be fine, but now I am getting the 'Reply Notices' in:

Topic reply:      Liberals Want Injured to Keep Getting Danger Pay Back in Canada


----------



## GAP (7 Oct 2006)

Could it be, that whatever is causing this, is still resetting the boxes to a default. I am thinking in terms of something in EG: Backup mode, or Disk Mirror mode that resets this setting each time it is used. 

I changed my settings about 1pm today, but I see that within 2 hours I started receiving the notifications again.

I just changed the drop down menu to notify me of "nothing at all". We'll see what happens


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> I just changed the drop down menu to notify me of "nothing at all". We'll see what happens



I did the same, as all the other boxes were still 'unchecked'.  

Crossing my fingers.


----------



## patrick666 (8 Oct 2006)

I am getting them as well but I will heed advice given and hope for the best.


----------



## GAP (8 Oct 2006)

It's been 24 hours and no notifications except for PM's. The dropdown menu option seems to work


----------



## Trinity (9 Oct 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Took the advice and I am still getting the notices on one topic.



The board is alive... and taking prisoners...

I wonder what BBJ did to upset the site?


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (9 Oct 2006)

I hadn't changed any settings at all,  but I've started to receive tons of e-mail messages.  It seems to have stopped just as inexplicably


----------



## Big Foot (9 Oct 2006)

Under additional options, "Notify me of replies" seems to now be checked off for me, and seemingly others. Just uncheck it before you post and bam!, no notification.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Oct 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Took the advice and I am still getting the notices on one topic.



Which topic? You're still set to receive notifications for several topics. You can see/change these on the notifications screen of your profile.


----------



## Pea (10 Oct 2006)

After you uncheck the nofity me of new reples in your profile, you need to delete the threads that are listed below that, as they will still notify you. Then all should be well.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (10 Oct 2006)

Done,  lets see if this works.   It is funny that it started e-mailing me,  I did nothing different  :warstory:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Oct 2006)

I wish I had a good explanation for this, unfortunately I'm not sure what happened. Something changed to affect a lot of people (but not everyone). It's definitely a glitch in the system and not something any user has done.


----------



## amberaston (23 Oct 2006)

It was happening to me too, but I thought it was something I did. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GUNS (23 Oct 2006)

I did have the same problem, upon investigation, I too found my "notification" box had a check mark. Which I never enabled.

Removed check marks, hope this repairs the problem.


----------

